# Once and for all- vertex 100 gpd (standard no booster pump)



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I have the base model, standard Vertex 100 GPD and I have been using it without issue but have always had a question that no one has really ever cleared up for me.

Attached you will see a simple flow restriction valve, pretty standard on all units. 

When producing water; once and for all- is this valve closed or open?
Horizontal or Vertical?

When I run my valve open, the pressure is 20 psi, when it is closed it gets into the 100's.

I have been closing the valve slightly to get pressure to 80-90's.
Is this correct?
I know alot of guys out there have the Deluxe's with all the bells an whistles but I was on a budget and got the basic.

Please- once and for all, closed, open, half and half?
I produce 0 TDI water which at the end of the day is all that matters but what is the actual/ proper way?

Thank you in advance and sorry for the Newbish question- I just want to make sure- OPEN OR CLOSED LOL


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i believe thats a membrane back flush so it should be closed, but i think what your doing should be ok
looks like you have lots of pressure so u dont even need a booster pump.
i think sediment filters can only handle 120 psi, if it only goes to 100 with valve closed id just run it that way.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thnx. 
For the longest time I was running it wide open but found it took hours to make water lol; no patience for that lol. 
Good to hear that what I am doing will not create a ro di bomb!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Conclusion.
The Vertex 100 GPD (without booster pump) the valve is meant to run completely closed. Thank the lord for good water pressure- steady 100 psi  1 to 1 ratio

Open to flush, closed to produce.

I feel like an idiot for running the unit improperly the whole time. 
Thank you Chinese translated instructions!


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

100 psi out of the faucet in brampton? Thats impressive... Here in Thornhil I am only getting maybe 50 psi


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Trust me, I am as suprised as you. 
Call me lucky.... not about the living in Brampton thing..... lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in big doubt that you have 100 PSI in residential highrise It is to high to operate toilets and faucets.
you are not getting this pressure from the city. The building has booster pumps, which supply water to the apartments.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you Brampton Towers


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MPreston said:


> Thank you Brampton Towers


I believe you, but do not believe pressure gauge

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good point sir. 
I guess the only real and true way is to measure the pressure out of the fitting.
All in all I was able to do 15 gallons before work








Let's see if the membrane "takes a shit" tho lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MPreston said:


> Good point sir.
> I guess the only real and true way is to message pressure out of the fitting.
> All in all I was able to do 15 gallons before work
> Let's see if the membrane "takes a shit" tho lol


Just spoke with my friend who does plumbing maintenance on buildings.
I was wrong. 
It depends on pumps, but you can have 100 or even 120 PSIs

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

some membranes can take 300psi, its the housings you gotta worry about and i think the sediments are only rated to 120.
my pressure gauge is buried and im running 2 membranes, i run my unit off my basement sink tap so i just open the water till it hits 100


----------

